# Game of Thrones



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

I've only heard the Season 4 soundtrack so far, but whoa . I haven't enjoyed an album that much in a long time. I won't go saying it's as epic as the show, because it's only a part of the show, but epic nonetheless. I will own all these in short order. Unfortunately I can't get too loud with my home audio stuff & still keep my condo so I have to save that for the truck. Watching Thrones I keep thinking I reaaaally wish I could crank this! Now I can 

Check it out if you dig that kinda stuff - big, bold, loud classical. It's soooooooo good :heart:


----------



## pitbull14218 (Jun 8, 2017)

I can't wait for the new season.


----------



## JerryByrd (Jun 7, 2017)

I have never read the books and now I want to. Show comes along that transports you to another world and makes you believe in the magic of television again. Game of Thrones is one such show.The acting seems a little cold and even wooden at times, but this is perfectly in keeping with the medieval look and feel of the show. The scripting is intelligent and well delivered by competent acting. I would highly recommend this to anyone. :laugh:


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

You want transported, the books do that times ten





JerryByrd said:


> I have never read the books and now I want to. Show comes along that transports you to another world and makes you believe in the magic of television again. Game of Thrones is one such show.The acting seems a little cold and even wooden at times, but this is perfectly in keeping with the medieval look and feel of the show. The scripting is intelligent and well delivered by competent acting. I would highly recommend this to anyone.


----------



## TitoPuente (Sep 8, 2017)

That's because it's the brilliant Ramin Djawadi who works with the also brilliant Hans Zimmer


----------



## Hyperlite147 (Oct 12, 2017)

I haven't listened to many soundtracks lately.. these are pretty good, thanks


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

I think there needs to be an identifiable white walker who was a big character in the past, before being killed, other than the dragon. Like Tywin, or Ned, or the mad king, or somebody. That's pretty much the only interesting direction the show could go from here. I've already seen Fonzi jump the shark thank you.


----------

